# What am I looking at here?



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

This is an aerial view down into the top of my old (pre 2004) Fracino Classic.

View attachment 4321


What is the grey box to the top left? Is this where I can change the temperature?

I would also like to locate the OPV so I can change it should I need to (not fired up the machine yet since I bought it) but I don't really know my way round the inside of a coffee machine so not sure what to look for.

I have changed the OPV on my Classic though but can't see anything similar...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the grey box is the pressure adjustment switch = change pressure = change temperature ?? The valve to the side of the cappilary tube looks like OPV/safety valve and looks as if it has been discharging by discolouring /corrosion


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah! Ok. I would have thought that the opv would have a run off back into the drip tray though rather than leaking all over the boiler?

Slightly worrying that it has leaked from that point however...

Thanks.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Does the Fracino Classic have a Rotary Pump? If so, there will be no OPV as the pump head regulates the pressure delivered to the group. On machines with a vibe pump, the vibe provides 15 bar and the OPV regulates it to 9ish, as I understand it. The valve mentioned is the safety valve for the boiler, which vents at around 1.8BAR should the boiler pressure get too high. There looks to be corrosion, so it may be worth replacing this part as it's a fairly cheap replacement part.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking around the net it looks like the Classiscs have a rotary pump, so thanks for that. At least I don't have to keep looking for the OPV!

I had wondered about the leak. It looks like it had leaked at one point or another but not sure if it's still leaking now. I'm going to plumb it in tomorrow and turn it on so hopefully I'll be able to see if this part def needs replacing or not.

Thanks.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I found a dial underneath the pump that regulates the output pressure.

Can't sleep tonight so thought I'd have a play round and set my Classic up. Mine is also pre 2004 and the temp light isn't switching on, I'm only getting about 50 degree water through the grouphead.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The light only comes on when the pump is activated...

Can you get a picture of the dial? Would be handy to find on my machine also.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't get a pic as it's only accessible from the bottom of the machine.

It's called the 'bypass valve'










Look for the pump and you'll have a little bolt like above. Adjust that and you should get 9bar.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Sweet. Thanks.

I'm nearly there but a bit under so this should help.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That's the pumphead flow / pressure adjustment dial. Make sure the group is running when changing this.


----------



## goodboy (Feb 26, 2014)

I would have thought that the opv would have a run off back into the drip tray though rather than leaking all over the boiler?

_____________________________________________

Fut Coins and Fut 14 Coins


----------

